# dual docking station



## Snydley (Mar 30, 2007)

Has anyone tried 2 1G hard drives in a SATA dual docking station, or 2 drives of any size in one for that matter? I've got 1 1G almost full and another empty 1G and would like to try it, but was wondering if anyone has had success with doing this before I plop down my $$$ on one. And as far as the the "putting all my eggs in one basket" argument goes, I backup my EHD regularly on my Linux machine so if a drive went bad I more than likely would have everything to back up to a new drive if necessary, so let's not argue that point.


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

Does the docking station allow you to power only one of the drives at at time or are both drives available all the time? I would think that it would work if you could select which drive was powered and seen by the DVR. I am using a Kensington 4 port switch that only powers one drive at a time. When you want to select a different drive you use the switch to turn one drive off, then turn on the second drive.


----------



## Snydley (Mar 30, 2007)

olds403 said:


> Does the docking station allow you to power only one of the drives at at time or are both drives available all the time? I would think that it would work if you could select which drive was powered and seen by the DVR. I am using a Kensington 4 port switch that only powers one drive at a time. When you want to select a different drive you use the switch to turn one drive off, then turn on the second drive.


It looks it can access both drives simultaneously. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...e=dual_docking_station-_-17-153-112-_-Product
I have a VIP622, I was hoping it was "smart" enough to use one drive until full and then start using the other, while allowing me to play programs from it. I've had an EHD since this receiver first got the update that enabled the USB feature and I've recorded a lot of stuff on it since. I used to record DVDs from it with my Panasonic and Phillips set top DVD recorders, but they won't record in HD so I leave the programs on the hard drive now. I've got a 1G drive almost full and another bare drive and am looking for a way to use them both at once. If a dual docking station won't work then I guess I'll get a single station and swap drives when I want.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Snydley said:


> ... If a dual docking station won't work then I guess I'll get a single station and swap drives when I want.


To "swap" drives take a look at this solution. Works for me.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0028Y4F4S/ref=oss_product


----------



## Snydley (Mar 30, 2007)

SaltiDawg said:


> To "swap" drives take a look at this solution. Works for me.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0028Y4F4S/ref=oss_product


I would have to have another external enclosure in order to use this,(I only have 1). If the dual docking station won't work, then I'll get a single one like this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153071
and just swap the hard drives when they get full.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

My Rosewill single docking stations each have a power switch that allows you to power the drive down before removing it. A dual docking station that has a separate switch for each drive would be best. It would allow you to power one drive down and then the other drive up.

Without two switches, there would be no advantage over a single docking station. You would only be able to have one drive inserted at a time.


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

I just ordered a second Kensington ShareCentral5 usb switch. I am going to daisy chain it with the one I have now and be able to switch between 7 different drives. I have 5 now, 2-1T, 2-1.5T, and 1-2T. That will give me room for 2 more drives connected to my 722.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

olds403 said:


> I just ordered a second Kensington ShareCentral5 usb switch. I am going to daisy chain it with the one I have now and be able to switch between 7 different drives. I have 5 now, 2-1T, 2-1.5T, and 1-2T. That will give me room for 2 more drives connected to my 722.


Let's see. *4* ports with switches $7.80
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0028Y4F4S/ref=oss_product

*or*
*5* ports for $50-$80
http://files.acco.com/KENSINGTON/K33901US/K33901US-usconsumer.pdf


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

I actually got the kensington on Amazon for about $35, I like the kensington. It has a little weight to it and won't slide around when using it. The other ones may be cheap but don't look like there is much to it and would probably slide around on top of my 722. Thanks for the heads up though.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

olds403 said:


> I actually got the kensington on Amazon for about $35, I like the kensington. It has a little weight to it and won't slide around when using it. The other ones may be cheap but don't look like there is much to it and would probably slide around on top of my 722. Thanks for the heads up though.


Yeah, I saw them on Amazon for that - used.
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...ld-keywords=Kensington+ShareCentral5&x=9&y=13

The "other ones" are cheap - and thus my post - but they have a short pigtail and extend out to the side of my 622. Could be Velcro-ed down, if needed, for a professional look. Mine didn't need that.


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

I have my 722 in a cabinet and to be able to access it the switch must sit on top of the 722 near the front so I can reach it. I didn't even look at the length of the pigtail on it, I don't think it would reach. Like I said, thanks anyways, always good to have options.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Use an extension cable. That's what I did.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

I know this is an old thread but I thought I'd post a relavant experience.

I did get a Calvary Dual Drive USB docking station. Just for giggles, I tried it on my VIP722k. It works fine with just one drive.

If I add a second drive "live", the DVR does not see it. If I turn it on with two drives already in it, the DVR picks the first one and mounts it.

I mainly bought the station for backing up the EHD's using my computer. The docking station is USB 3.0.


----------

